# Volunteer work



## Dina_M (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello there, 

Does anyone know of any place in Madrid to volunteer, specifically, in the arts? I love the theatre and would love to get involved. I haven't had much luck searching on the internet. I am bilingual though, so having to speak Spanish is not an issue... 

Thoughts?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Have you looked at Workaway? Free board and lodging in exchange for working a few hours a day. There might be something theatrical on there!
Find host families and organizations as a volunteer, for gap year, work and travel. Europe


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Try getting in touch with these people
*Servicio de Voluntariado Social* 
C/ Espartinas, 10 - 1ª planta. 28001 Madrid 
Tel. 900 444 555 Fax 91 420 86 97 
Correo-e: [email protected] 
www.madrid.org/voluntarios  

2011 is the European year of the volunteer or smth like that. Look here for info
Plataforma del Voluntariado de España 2011 Año Europeo del Voluntariado

This is a link to an English speaking theatre group in Madrid that you could get in touch with and ask if they do any charity work
The Madrid Players - English Language Theatre in Madrid

And lastly, you could get in touch with the theatres themselves, probably the smaller "alternative" one like Cuarta pared.


----------

